# Luke in NY shelter-be still my heart!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

:http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13356054
Luke 

Golden Retriever [Mix]
Large Young Male Dog Pet ID: 7372159 
Chautauqua County Humane Society, Jamestown, NY 
[email protected]

This pet has been altered. 
Chautauqua County Humane Society 
Jamestown, NY 
716-665-2209 
[email protected]


OUR organization offers 24PetWatch microchips, which include free registration into the 24PetWatch pet recovery service. For more information visit www.24petwatch.com or call 1-866-597-2424. This pet also is eligible for 30 days of pre-paid ShelterCare pet health insurance. For more information please visit www.sheltercare.com or call 1-866-375-PETS.

http://www.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/shelterSearch.cgi?shelterid=NY420


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

He's gorgeous. Doesn't look like a mix to me. Didn't we have someone in NY looking???


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh, he's gorgeous!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> He's gorgeous. Doesn't look like a mix to me. Didn't we have someone in NY looking???


 
Doesn't look like a mix to me, either. Must be the black treat spot on the tongue


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Is he close to Peppertree?


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh I wish I lived in NY I'd take him in a heartbeat.


----------



## fameb (Feb 10, 2009)

What a cutie!

If only our Yogi was older.

This is a No Kill shelter right?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

gil1075 said:


> Oh I wish I lived in NY I'd take him in a heartbeat.


If you REALLY want him...... there's always a transport. We've done it before ..... from FL to Canada and from FL to California.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My husband would KILL me.... he's so cute!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I sent a message to Peppertree, but it was through their web site. I dislike those forms you fill out. I like direct email address. If anyone has Peppertrees, maybe you can contact them. 

Sunshine also rescues in NY. I haven't contacted Sunshine.


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

Day late dollar short, I just called and Luke has already been adopted.


----------



## fameb (Feb 10, 2009)

gil1075 said:


> Day late dollar short, I just called and Luke has already been adopted.


More good news for the day!

Goldens don't seem to stay in shelters to long.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

fameb said:


> More good news for the day!
> 
> Goldens don't seem to stay in shelters to long.


Great news! Always post. Sometimes GR's do stay in the shelters and they do die...I truly believe it's best to error on the side of caution.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So glad you girls were all over this*

So glad you girls were all over this and Kimm is absolutely RIGHT!!

There are Golden Retrievers in Shelters that DON'T GET OUT and end up dying!!

Always post them and email the rescues!!

LUKE-WHAT A HANDSOME BOY!!

*P.S. IF ANYONE WANTS TO GO TO PETFINDER.ORG AND PUT IN GOLDEN RETRIEVER AND YOUR STATE AND HIT ENTER YOU WILL SEE HOW MANY ARE IN NEED!!*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

We are so lucky in our state. Most GR's are adopted or rescued quickly from the shelters. I still try to contact someone just in case.


----------

